# Stop Smoking and IBS



## Helsebels (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Guys,I am new to the forum but wonder if anyone else has experience of their IBS getting worse after giving up smoking?I have had IBS for 9 years after an accident and having my bladder and bowels stitched up, one fallopian tube and ovary removed.It is alternating between D and C and I have seen loads of different doctors, counsellors etc to try and help it but it is still getting worse.I decided to stop smoking last week as I have been trying for a baby with my husband for 18 months and nothing has happened.My IBS has gone mad - terrible pains, bloating, backache, having to make myself vomit to relieve the pain, blocked up and feel absolutely shattered.Has anyone else suffered bad after quitting smoking?I didn't think it would be this bad and I really need to stop smoking but the pain is horrid. I am waiting for results for a Proctogram in December and hopefully this should lead my consultant to doing something this time


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Nicotine has effects on the GI tract and withdrawl could also have effects.Are you only doing it cold turkey, or are you able to try one of the aids that may help reduce the side effects of withdrawl long enough for you to get off it.


----------



## Helsebels (Jan 20, 2010)

I am on patches for nicotine withdrawl and also doing Paul McKenna CD Quit Smoking every nightSurely the patches should be helping?I haven't changed my diet - I already know not to eat wheat, egg whites or asphatime after seeing a food analyst


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would think the patches would help, but for a lot of people the stress of quitting can be enough to upset the GI tract even if you handle the physical addiction issues.One thing, I hate to mention this because I do not want to panic you, to be aware of is that in a few cases cigarettes seem to keep Ulcerative Colitis in check and some people when they quit will have that flare up for the first time. Keep an eye out for bloody diarrhea. Now some people do seem to have a lot of various health problems flare up when they quit (I know lots of people who swear the only way they can stay healthy and functional is to smoke because they always get sick with something or other to where they use up all their sick leave every time they quit, so they just keep smoking) so it doesn't have to be that.Food alone isn't the only trigger for IBS and you might need to do something other than diet alone to get you over the hump.One possibility is Wellbutrin which is used for getting off cigaretts is an antidepressant that sometimes helps with IBS so you might be able to get some double duty with that. Although you'd probably want to be off that before getting pregnant but it might be something that could get you over the hump long enough to get to the other side.


----------



## Helsebels (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for your help KathleenI have been on anti-depressants in the past due to bereverment and would like to stay away from them. Also my consultant has told me that they won't help with my condition so until he can't do anything more for meJust going to have to ride out the storm! Thanks againHels


----------



## Janei (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi there,I am sorry that you are having a tough time after quitting smoking!However, I can really sympathise with you because I developed IBS after quitting smoking last March. I used nicotine patches and had the expected digestive troubles (wind, constipation etc) at first. After 3 months when this was all getting worse NOT better, I consulted the doctor. Since then I have had all the tests and now officially have IBS.I don't regret giving up smoking but didn't expect to end up with this. I have heard that this is fairly common and have also heard from many people who say that it takes at least a year to feel really better after quitting smoking. I must admit that the last months have been difficult, but am hoping that things get better as my body repairs itself from all the nicotine abuse.Take care and good luck!Jane xx


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I wanted to pass on my sympathies, as well. My difficulties with quitting certainly weren't as bad as yours; but it did take me 5 years to succeed with that even after I realized what it was doing to my GI system. I would say ride it out if at all possible. Obviously, your baby--and presumably yourself--will be healthier for your choice.Best of luck with this.Mark


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi, I smoked for roughly 8 years and during that time, found that smoking tended to speed up my system, the opposite effect of what i needed although i was using them almost as a coping mechanism in the sense that i would have one first thing in the morning to properly clear out and then be able to leave the house, when i 1st quit my toileting was (more) really speradic but it settled shortly after, keep it up,


----------



## prabax (Jan 21, 2010)

Guys!just stop smoking for girls.LOL


----------

